
Effective Covid-19 Crisis Communication [pdf] - otoolep
https://www.cidrap.umn.edu/sites/default/files/public/downloads/cidrap-covid19-viewpoint-part2.pdf
======
otoolep
"We have been aghast at the repeated mantra of World Health Organization (WHO)
head Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus, PhD: “facts not fear”—as if the facts of
COVID-19 weren’t enough to inspire fear in any rational human, Tedros
included."

